# 15k to invest



## 2012Savings (25 Oct 2013)

Hi guys, new to this forum so any advice is appreciated.  Currently have about 15k sitting in a savings account earning minimal interest.  Would anyone have any recommendations on where would be a better place to place this money for 2-5 years? Thanks


----------



## Boyd (25 Oct 2013)

"Minimal interest" is very vague.........what interest exactly? If you want to continue saving with almost no risk then NTMA 5 year savings bonds are a good option. Still not a great rate but best you can get without capital risk.

Investing is a totally different game, of which I have no experience.

Check out best buy savings thread from homepage, under deposits section for best buys on savings.


----------



## LDFerguson (25 Oct 2013)

username123 said:


> Check out best buy savings thread from homepage, under deposits section for best buys on savings.


 
Link added.


----------



## CharlieStock (28 Oct 2013)

blue chip stock with good dividend return?


----------



## Steven Barrett (31 Oct 2013)

CharlieStock said:


> blue chip stock with good dividend return?



Where have I heard that before?


...oh yeah, the Bank of Ireland shareholders!


----------



## LDFerguson (2 Nov 2013)

moonlander said:


> With that kind of money you can get a mutual fund with a very low fee. I use Fidelity's Spartan 500 Index. Fee of less than 0.1%.


 
In Ireland?


----------



## ajapale (2 Nov 2013)

Hi LD,

This chineese based spammer has been banned and his posts deleted.

aj


----------



## LDFerguson (2 Nov 2013)

Thanks aj.  Just when I thought that I could get some Fidelity Spartan funds at 0.1%.  Feel free to delete my posts too if you like.


----------

